# Electric Only Lakes



## draltman

Recommendations would be appreciated on electric only lakes in north/central Georgia. Read where some lakes (Carroll County?) require you to live in the county where the reservoirs are located (or fish with someone who does).  Heard Bear Creek is a good one but only open one day a week (and weekends). Also, does anyone fish small rivers with trolling motors only (two in the back and one in the front)--or do you need an electric or gas outboard to navigate in the current? What about the Ocmulgee below Jackson Lake? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Bigtimber

Well.....Im no help up that way.....but Ive run a few trolling motors. And maybe Im kind of curious. Now Im sure no electric boat expert.....but I think I'd have a heck of a time trying to get around driving two trolling motors on the back and one of the front.....at once anyhow lol. Am I missing something?


----------



## DAWG1419

Bigtimber said:


> Well.....Im no help up that way.....but Ive run a few trolling motors. And maybe Im kind of curious. Now Im sure no electric boat expert.....but I think I'd have a heck of a time trying to get around driving two trolling motors on the back and one of the front.....at once anyhow lol. Am I missing something?


Yes you are. My back trolling motors are hooked to a Bigfoot up front. I use all three at the same time easily.


----------



## Bigtimber

DAWG1419 said:


> Yes you are. My back trolling motors are hooked to a Bigfoot up front. I use all three at the same time easily.



Well that makes sense.


----------



## Big7

Bigtimber said:


> Well.....Im no help up that way.....but Ive run a few trolling motors. And maybe Im kind of curious. Now Im sure no electric boat expert.....but I think I'd have a heck of a time trying to get around driving two trolling motors on the back and one of the front.....at once anyhow lol. Am I missing something?



Up here, Varner and Black Shoals have been "electric only" since they were impounded. I'm not sure about the "new" lakes in Walton and Newton. I have a 15 foot V Bottom that cuts water very well. My go to on "electric only" is a 110 inch Sportsman III. It's advertised as a 2 person. That can be done but 1 person is perfect.

My set up is 2, 30 pound thrust. One, I lock straight in the back. The Motor Guide in the front is so you can turn the head around and drive real good. Both at the same time will bust some water. I use both to ride. When I get to a hole, I'll cut the back one and use the front one to drive while I'm casting and/or trolling. 2 charged batteries will last all day and more. I've also had it in the Yellow River and the Alcovy, along with ponds and swamps. It's a good set up. Try something like that. It will work on any size boat. You might need bigger motors and 1 more battery. The concept is the same. Works like a charm.


----------



## Teh Wicked

I have been venturing out to Bear Creek lately, hard to find the fish there for sure. Big deep clear reservoir. I only live about 20min away from Bear Creek, I plan on fishing it more and learning to find them there.


----------



## littlejon

Teh Wicked said:


> I have been venturing out to Bear Creek lately, hard to find the fish there for sure. Big deep clear reservoir. I only live about 20min away from Bear Creek, I plan on fishing it more and learning to find them there.


Wait for a tournament and watch those guys. They know the lake well and will hit the few good spots. I wish you could of fished it the first few years it was opened.


----------



## CDN

littlejon said:


> Wait for a tournament and watch those guys. They know the lake well and will hit the few good spots. I wish you could of fished it the first few years it was opened.


You got it right. It is an offshore lake 50 weeks out of the year. Lots of changes have been and are being made there, and frankly, it is ruined. In Georgia, we can’t have good lakes. Varner was the greatest lake ever, until the local government decided to ruin it. Same thing at Bear Creek. Removing the slot limit was the beginning of the end. Now the aquatic vegetation control is/will be the final nail in the coffin. For those of us that experienced the glory days, good on us.


----------



## Bcochran94

Teh Wicked said:


> I have been venturing out to Bear Creek lately, hard to find the fish there for sure. Big deep clear reservoir. I only live about 20min away from Bear Creek, I plan on fishing it more and learning to find them there.


 
Try a shakey head with a green pumpkin finesse worm around the island near the buoys. Basically straight out from the boat ramp. Cast shallow and bounce out down the ledge. That was the money a couple weeks ago.


----------



## littlejon

CDN said:


> You got it right. It is an offshore lake 50 weeks out of the year. Lots of changes have been and are being made there, and frankly, it is ruined. In Georgia, we can’t have good lakes. Varner was the greatest lake ever, until the local government decided to ruin it. Same thing at Bear Creek. Removing the slot limit was the beginning of the end. Now the aquatic vegetation control is/will be the final nail in the coffin. For those of us that experienced the glory days, good on us.



I stopped fishing it a few years back. What changes have they done to it since?  I caught some good fish out of there "back in the day" Including bream and crappie. Just got to crowed for me and the days the tournaments were scheduled it was over crowded.


----------



## MerkyWaters

I have some videos from some North Georgia Electric reservoirs on my YouTube channel. Make sure to subscribe and click the bell!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSEeH6KmW0VVGlOwNCfM6g?view_as=subscriber


----------

